# Things kids born in 2011 won't know



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2011)

This reminds me of a thread in STB about Cursive hand writing. I said it was a thing of the past, others said it was necessary.

Well, it's one of the items on this list, er.. at least hand written letters is.

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/artic...ly-kids_parents



> Huffington Post recently put up a story called You're Out: 20 Things That Became Obsolete This Decade. It's a great retrospective on the technology leaps we've made since the new century began, and it got me thinking about the difference today's technology will make in the lives of tomorrow's kids.
> I've used some of their ideas and added some of my own to make the list below: Do you think kids born in 2011 will recognize any of the following?
> 
> Video tape: Starting this year, the news stories we produce here at Money Talks have all been shot, edited, and distributed to TV stations without ever being on any kind of tape. Not only that, the tape-less broadcast camera we use today offers much higher quality than anything that could have been imagined 10 years ago -- and cost less than the lens on the camera we were using previously.
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

> Forgotten anything else: Kids born this year will never know what it was like to stand in a bar and incessantly argue the unknowable. Today the world's collective knowledge is on the computer in your pocket or purse. And since you have it with you at all times, why bother remembering anything?


This was the funniest one to me. I would do this for hours in college.

We were in the car somewhere last week and my MIL was trying to convince us a kiwi is a cross between a banana and a strawberry.

We were going at it for a good 10 minutes when my SIL's whiny boyfriend pulls out his phone and looks it up. We were like thanks asshat, arguing over this stuff is half the fun.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2011)

People will still have watches as a fashion accessory more than a time telling piece, but they will still wear them.

I didn't know USPS used tax payer money....but the business model they have will be different in 10 years.

Cursive is awful, I've never used it accept in 4th grade when I was forced to learn it except when signing things.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

> People will still have watches as a fashion accessory more than a time telling piece, but they will still wear them.


What if you're out for a jog, at the gym, on a plane where you can't turn some of this stuff on, hiking in the backcountry, etc.

I disagree with the watch comment in the article. I can't imagine them just vanishing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

USPS doesn't use tax payer $, they are a fee based organization...at least thats what I read.

Watches will never disappear.

I don't see travels agents disappearing either...there are still MANY people who don't have computers or just plain don't want the hassel of planning a trip. The number of travel agents might be smaller than today but there will always be a need.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Watches won't disappear because you don't have to do anything but look at it.

Travel agents will disappear. I see it already locally here.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> USPS doesn't use tax payer $, they are a fee based organization...at least thats what I read.


They don't....or at least haven't for 30 some years.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2011)

Grammer will be out the door to.

I think the biggest loss to today's babies is Nintendo thumb. No such thing anymore.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to wear a watch so much that I'd have a horrible tan line there in the summer. I now don't ever wear a watch and the reason is the iPhone in my pocket. I can see how wrist watches would eventually go the way of the pocket watch (but I guess the iPhone would count as a pocket watch).


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Grammer will be out the door to.
> I think the biggest loss to today's babies is Nintendo thumb. No such thing anymore.


thats why we used a stick of deorderant to increase the button pressing speed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Travel agents will disappear. I see it already locally here.


My folks used them when I was a kid sometimes, but I've never used one since I've been planning my own trips.

It's so easy to book a flight or car on Orbitz and Hotels.com is good for lodging. Plus it's really easy to research your destination and line up activities.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2011)

I tell my femtrooper to do all of my travel planning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

We have a travel agency in our little rural town. I think they will continue to prosper in rural settings, probably not in larger cities.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

^I would think the opposite since the client base is so much smaller.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I would think the opposite since the client base is so much smaller.


Most in rural towns are scared of computers/technology


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^I would think the opposite since the client base is so much smaller.
> ...


ding, ding, ding we have a winner.

And if located in the "big" town with the grocery stores and such will draw business from the surrounding smaller towns.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2011)

I moved from Louisville to south western Kentucky

I get in line behind people at Walmart all the time writing checks (why isn't checks on the list) talk about how they write checks because people will steal their identity if they use those pesky debit cards. My inlaws won't even buy stuff off the internet due to identity theft.


----------



## Bean PE (Jan 6, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^I would think the opposite since the client base is so much smaller.
> ...


They'll eventually catch up to where we are now. Much like the fax machine is SLOWLY dying in those areas, travel agents will too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Grammer will be out the door to.


Did you misspell grammar for comedic effect, or has it already left the building.


----------



## Bean PE (Jan 6, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> I moved from Louisville to south western Kentucky
> I get in line behind people at Walmart all the time writing checks (why isn't checks on the list) talk about how they write checks because people will steal their identity if they use those pesky debit cards. My inlaws won't even buy stuff off the internet due to identity theft.


They really think a piece of paper with all the necessary info to pull money out of their account is more secure than a debit or credit card?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> My inlaws won't even buy stuff off the internet due to identity theft.


Mine wont either, and they live in the outer chicago burbs. Sometimes i think that is more age related than location related.



Bean PE said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > I moved from Louisville to south western Kentucky
> ...


Yep, my ILs do. But they do use a credit card from time to time, but just at physical stores.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Bean PE said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


Yeah, my parents out in the sticks have sat internet connection. They love it. There is a certain mindset that won't mess with those dadblamed computers, but they are dying out, or wising up to the benefits.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> I get in line behind people at Walmart all the time writing checks (why isn't checks on the list) talk about how they write checks because people will steal their identity if they use those pesky debit cards. My inlaws won't even buy stuff off the internet due to identity theft.


Yeah checks is another good one.

What's worse is that it's generally some little old lady who never begins filling it out while her order is being rung up, meticulously writes out the check in perfect granny cursive, balances the book, then hands the check to the cashier. Naturally you are behind her with like 2 items.


----------



## Bean PE (Jan 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > I get in line behind people at Walmart all the time writing checks (why isn't checks on the list) talk about how they write checks because people will steal their identity if they use those pesky debit cards. My inlaws won't even buy stuff off the internet due to identity theft.
> ...


If you only have two items, why aren't you using the self checkout?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Bean PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > w0cyru01 said:
> ...


He's a boomer and doesn't grasp the new fangled technology.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2011)

Bean PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > w0cyru01 said:
> ...


Not all places have that option.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2011)

Self-Checkout

that will put CASHIERS on next years list


----------



## Bean PE (Jan 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Self-Checkout
> that will put CASHIERS on next years list


I think it's more likely that RFID tags will lead to the demise of cashiers, though in a way that's just a more efficient means of self-checkout.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Grammer will be out the door to.
> ...


He also ended his sentence with a preposition.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Bean PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


:appl: Post of the day!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Self-Checkout
> that will put CASHIERS on next years list


That's why I try not to use it. I hate having to do someone else's job for free.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Self-Checkout
> ...


I use them if I'm just getting a few things. The wife and kid do the weekly shopping, and I know that they go through the regular checkout line.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

> He also ended his sentence with a preposition.


:banhim:


----------



## cableguy (Jan 6, 2011)

How about pleasant airline travel?

Back when I flew a lot (in '96-'99, out of Atlanta), I could zip through security, dash to the gate, climb aboard a plane, and pretty much pick my own seat. Flights with a dozen passengers on a 727 class airplane weren't uncommon. Utterly relaxing compared to today's grope through security with your shoes off, packed in like sardines, lucky to get overhead space or be charged $50 per bag, etc...

And heaven forbid if you try to bring that 32oz Coke through security...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > He also ended his sentence with a preposition.
> 
> 
> :banhim:


----------



## Bean PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Self-Checkout
> ...


You should demand fatty money (pro-rated, of course) in exchange for using the self-checkouts. Though if you believe that savings to companies are passed on as savings to their customers, you should use the self-checkout more so as to save yourself more money.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I tell my femtrooper to do all of my travel planning.


you mean the long-haired guy with the plastic breastplate?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Travel agents will disappear. I see it already locally here.
> ...


My in-laws have a travel agent in Peru that they use for about all of their travel. She has help Mrs. ble and I out when we have went down there, but I don't know any travel agents here in the states. I've always been my own travel agent.


----------



## MGX (Jan 6, 2011)

Travel agents in South America also handle the paying of bribes etc to the correct corrupt official so they're worth their salt.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Man, y'all caught most of the errors. Not only did I end in a preposition, but it should have been "too". Also, there should be a comma before "too".

As far as airline travel in the past, sssshhhhhheeeeeeiiiiiittt, I can remember getting on flights and having my parents and friends waving goodbye to me AT THE TERMINAL!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> As far as airline travel in the past, sssshhhhhheeeeeeiiiiiittt, I can remember getting on flights and having my parents and friends waving goodbye to me AT THE TERMINAL!!!


Around May of 2001, our refurbished airport terminal opened to much fanfare. My wife said we ought to go check it out, and it was a nice spring day, so we did.

1) We parked for free (first hour)

2) Went to the gate without tickets

3) Lounged around outside the terminal on some nice white rocking chairs

Now all three of those things are gone or not allowed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

I always remember meeting my dad at the gate when he came back from business travel, and my grandmother a couple times too.

Now I feel like I'm one step away from being arrested hanging around the magazine shop outside security waiting for the person to arrive.

Not to mention pillows, blankets, meals, free checked bags, half empty flights. The bag fee in and of itself isn't the end of the world, I don't like it, but you know up front what the costs to check a bag is and it's part of the overall. But what pisses me off are the people that bring these enormous suitcases onto the plane and try to wedge them in the overhead bin, usually running over my foot and hitting me in the head at some point along the way. I remember when carry ons were a backpack or a briefcase, not your entire wardrobe.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

i hear you on the carryon issue...there is no way 70% of those bags fit in that luggage fit guide that that airlines have at check in. They really need to enforce that and the weight of carry ons. When we went to new zealand our carry ons regardless of size were put on the scale...my BIL had to take things out of his carry one because it was too heavy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

^ I know! I swear some of those bags have bodies in them. They weigh a ton.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Personally, I hate checking bags, free or not. I tend to travel with one of those luggage bags that is designed for carry on travel, you know the ones, that are shaped perfectly to fit in the overhead bin. I've been able to do a week long trip to CT with one of those and didn't feel underpacked at all. My wife on the other hand had not only a carry on, but also a duffel bag that we had to check. Granted, she had my son's clothes in her bag as well, so I can't give her too much grief.


I still check my bags for a number of reasons...

1. I don't feel like shlepping all of my shit through the airport or security.

2. I usually have a computer and/or camera bag in addition to my main bag, so that would be too much to keep track of.

3. I hate fighting for overhead bin space. If my computer bag won't fit up there, I go fucking ballistic.

4. I don't want to have to reduce all of my toiletries down to 3 oz. or less and put them in a plastic baggie because the TSA doesn't understand simple chemistry.*

* I defy you to name two liquids that could be mixed together while on an airplane to produce a reaction that would be any more than an annoyance to those around you.



SapperPE said:


> Public Pay Phones.


Especially those operated on quarters. After deregulation, the cost of payphones has been skyrocketing. I think they now have some that accept credit cards.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

When I used to fly (Mid 95 was probably the last time) I carried everything in a duffel that fit in the overhead bin. Like Sap, i could fit a weeks worth of clothes, easy.

My parents avoid the hassle by buying whatever they need when they get where they are going. The just leave behind what they aren't wearing on the return flight for the maids to have. They claim you can get cheap enough clothes wherevr you go that it is actually cheaper than all the charges and the hassle (which they really hate).

You know, I really have been shocked by how fast Netflix ran the Mom and Pop video stores out of business. i think Hollywood Videos went bankrupt, too. I wonder how long before Blockbuster goes under.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You know, I really have been shocked by how fast Netflix ran the Mom and Pop video stores out of business. i think Hollywood Videos went bankrupt, too. I wonder how long before Blockbuster goes under.


I'm shocked that there are still Blockbuster stores open. I think the only way they justify it is that they are making enough money with their Netflix-style service to keep a few stores open. They then use the physical stores to tout the ability to be able to return mail-order movies to a store.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

we still have Family video in town, movie gallery(a.k.a hollywood video) went out of businessin 2010. The family video sign usually says interviews for managers as the company is expanding.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

Family Video is the only one left around here too. There are two of them within 5 miles of here and they both seem to be doing well.

As far as air travel, I just throw my crap in the back seat, drag the plane out of the hangar, and go flying.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I really have been shocked by how fast Netflix ran the Mom and Pop video stores out of business. i think Hollywood Videos went bankrupt, too. I wonder how long before Blockbuster goes under.
> ...


The one I used to go to only has a couple of cars parked in front of it every time I pass. Same cars. I suspect it is just the workers.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 7, 2011)

A lot of those things on the list I have forgotten about. Dialup internet, yellow/white pages, home phone, hand written letters. At the age of 31 I have used any of these things in years and years.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

A mom and pop video store went under a while back, but I rent Wii games from the Blockbuster in town, and it is generally pretty busy, unless I go there when I'm out sick to rent a movie at 11:30 on a Tuesday.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm shocked that there are still Blockbuster stores open. I think the only way they justify it is that they are making enough money with their Netflix-style service to keep a few stores open. They then use the physical stores to tout the ability to be able to return mail-order movies to a store.


I never liked Blockbuster, b/c a new release rental, after taxes, always ran about $5. No thanks


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember when video stores used to be one night rentals for a couple dollars. The last time I rented something at Blockbuster it was almost 10 bucks for one item, but I can keep it until sometime in 2013.


----------



## speedyox (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Grammer will be out the door to.
> ...


Huh? You'll have to explain that one to me.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

When I was younger, I would always rent my NES games from a mom and pop video store called Video Visions. Fantastic place with seeminly all the hot new games. I can still remember how it was laid out. Coming home from swim practice on Friday afternoon, my mom would let me rent a game (more often than not on my dime) and it would be due back at VV on Sunday by 7:00 PM. The cost? $2.74.

There were no alarms that necessitated the employee to put the rental on the other side of the counter. On the shelf, you get the game (in an orange container) from behind the original NES game box and bring it to the counter. They'd get your name, print out a little contract that you acknowledge the return date/time, you'd sign it, and off you'd go. I really, really miss how simple things used to be compared to today... and I'm only 31.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shocked that there are still Blockbuster stores open. I think the only way they justify it is that they are making enough money with their Netflix-style service to keep a few stores open. They then use the physical stores to tout the ability to be able to return mail-order movies to a store.
> ...


I worked at a Blockbuster while I was in high school. I always thought it was amusing how much people were charged for lost or damaged videos. Since the video stores had VHS copies of the movie before they were officially released for public sale, they would charge upwards of $100 if a customer "lost" a copy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I really, really miss how simple things used to be compared to today... and I'm only 31.


I'll be 31 in a couple weeks, and I totally agree.

There were a couple shops by me. You'd just bring the empty game box up to the counter (if it was out there the item was in stock), they'd get the game in a hard case off the shelf for you. Your account was just your address and telephone number.

Now at Blockbuster there are 17 security cameras, the take your game on the other side of the security gate thing, the fact that I had to authorize my wife to rent on the account I set up, and needing to show a photo ID anytime I rent something.

You don't need prior authorization to or an ID to pick up someone else's prescription that you could abuse, yet you do to rent Madden? WTF is wrong with this picture.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

speedyox said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


for NES games that required super fast hitting of the B or A button, like any of the track and field games, we would grab a stick of deodorant fromt he bathroom and use the side of container to pass over the button super fast. they were rather narrow on one side and easy to grip. You always got faster speed because it was like a two for one movement and you didn't mess up your thumb.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> A mom and pop video store went under a while back, but I rent Wii games from the Blockbuster in town, and it is generally pretty busy, unless I go there when I'm out sick to rent a movie at 11:30 on a Tuesday.


If you're sick you should not be out at stores.

Kids today will likely have never seen a B&amp;W TV, a Sony Watchman portable TV or Discman CD player. Gameboy. tape based analog phone answering machine, rotary dial phone....


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

And my wife scoffs at my remarks that, if time machines and miracles like this were available, I would love to go back to grade school in the 1980's one more time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> tape based analog phone answering machine,


This is Jim Rockford. At the tone leave a name and message and I'll get back to you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

> If you're sick you should not be out at stores.


But then I'd never be allowed out. You yourself have called me a sick puppy on many occasions.

The video store is across the street from the pharmacy. I go get whatever medicine fits the bill and rent something light and funny to watch while I fester away on the couch.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > tape based analog phone answering machine,
> ...


Who's Jim Rockford?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Kids today will likely have never seen a B&amp;W TV, a Sony Watchman portable TV or Discman CD player. Gameboy. tape based analog phone answering machine, rotary dial phone....


Still own the discman CD player and orginal gameboy. I use the gameboy regularly to play tetris. Minisnick loves playing with it too. If he hears the tetris music he come crawling from where ever he was and just about rips the thing out of my hands.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Kids today will likely have never seen a B&amp;W TV, a Sony Watchman portable TV or Discman CD player. Gameboy. tape based analog phone answering machine, rotary dial phone....
> ...


I use my discman still pretty regularly. I have it connected to my computer speakers. It's handy if I want to listen to music but don't want to bother with booting up the computer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Kids today will likely have never seen a B&amp;W TV, a Sony Watchman portable TV or Discman CD player. Gameboy. tape based analog phone answering machine, rotary dial phone....
> ...


I have a Paddle IV and Atari 7800.

Plus, a cassette only Walkman.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've still got an Atari 2600... last check it still worked... can't say the same for the 8bit Nintendo, orange screen of death at the last check...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

I gots me one of them Walkmans to. And the Atari! That's also in my closet at home! Retro treasure hunt weekend coming up (Diablo, Tie Fighter, Atari)!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

I won an Odysee (sp?) game system in 2001 and it went straight into the closet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I won an Odysee (sp?) game system in 2001 and it went straight into the closet.


never heard of it, why didn't you sell it if you weren't going to use it?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

I have no idea if it still works or not, but I still have Pong. It's the color version with four controllers so you could play doubles tennis etc. It was the game to have until the Atari came out.


----------



## mrt406 (Jan 7, 2011)

My friends are knocking down my door, trying to get to my 64!!!!

Commodore 64, that is....


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I won an Odysee (sp?) game system in 2001 and it went straight into the closet.
> ...


Ditto. The only other unsuccessful systems I've known are the Saturn and the Jaguar.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> I have no idea if it still works or not, but I still have Pong. It's the color version with four controllers so you could play doubles tennis etc. It was the game to have until the Atari came out.


I had a Pong game. I don't believe it was color, but then again we only played it on a B&amp;W tv.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


i looked it up, if it was the odysee 2 system there was a place online selling it for $150, but I think it had some games with it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Kids today will likely have never seen a B&amp;W TV, a Sony Watchman portable TV or Discman CD player. Gameboy. tape based analog phone answering machine, rotary dial phone....
> ...


Ummm, you sure he isn't one of those Russian spies?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


That could explain the gibberish he speaks into his baby cellphone...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


which would be especially ironic since his grandparents (my ILs) that gave him the phone still act like the Cold War is ongoing.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 7, 2011)

My VIC-20 failed to come on when I tried to power it up recently.  I had to hack a new power supply together, the old one didn't work, and unfortunately it was potted, so I just threw it out and cut the end off and wired up from my bench supply.

I haven't tested to see if my old Walkman WM-10 works (the one that's the size of a cassette tape case). I remember paying like $90 for it back in 1984 or so. Lots of childsitting money went in to that thing (yeah, I watched one kid for $$...).

I don't know if my Discman works either. I still have it though.

Even have my big Mitsubishi Jambox. I also have my Grandfather's old Sony portable Tape/Radio/TV. It's a 3" B&amp;W TV with a tape and radio unit. Looks like a piece of test equipment. That still works.

My kids look at all my old junk and laugh...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

Is he talking to any hot spies? Anna Chapman maybe? If so, could you set up a meeting between mini snick and myself? We have a few phone numbers to discuss...


----------



## speedyox (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Kids today will likely have never seen a B&amp;W TV, a Sony Watchman portable TV or Discman CD player. Gameboy. tape based analog phone answering machine, rotary dial phone....
> ...


A 12 year old discman is the CD player in my component stereo system... Not that I've put a CD in it in the last 4 years.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


No games with this one, and you couldn't get any for it back then, since it was going out of production. I won it at an open house at ReturnBuy, a failed internet sales venture.

My wife keeps telling me to put it on eBay, which I guess i should. probably just put it in a yard sale.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

Speaking of failed gaming systems, I was the proud owner of a Colecovision. Mine worked for a whole three weeks before it crapped out. It got returned for a refund.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Travel agents will disappear. I see it already locally here.
> ...


My brother was a travel agent for AAA (before going into the insurance part). He says the only reason to go through a travel agent is to have somebody to blame when things go bad. "We are trying to check in and the hotel won't give us ocean view like we paid you for. Fix this."



SapperPE said:


> Personally, I hate checking bags, free or not. I tend to travel with one of those luggage bags that is designed for carry on travel, you know the ones, that are shaped perfectly to fit in the overhead bin. I've been able to do a week long trip to CT with one of those and didn't feel underpacked at all.


We do a warm-weather international vacation for a week, every year or two. We go only with a carry-on each. I take all the toiletries for both of us but still have room for socks, underwear, a few thin shirts and a few pairs of pants.

Not to mention, not having to wait for checked baggage means always being first in line at customs. I'd guess we save 1-3 hours each way by not checking bags. (More time is saved when there is a layover.)

Also, we NEVER lose luggage.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

I know that anecdotes are not the rule, but not checking baggage doesn't mean you won't lose it. My cousin was traveling from NYC to Dallas. He had 1 carry-on bag with him. By the time he got on the plane, ALL overhead bin space was full, so they forced him to gate check his bag. When he got to Dallas, he was missing his laptop, camera, phone, and iPod Touch. He filed a complaint with American Airlines and got the equivalent of a giant middle finger. They basically said that the implicit contract that he entered into when he bought his ticket is that AA is not responsible for lost baggage/items.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 7, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Personally, I hate checking bags, free or not. I tend to travel with one of those luggage bags that is designed for carry on travel, you know the ones, that are shaped perfectly to fit in the overhead bin. I've been able to do a week long trip to CT with one of those and didn't feel underpacked at all. My wife on the other hand had not only a carry on, but also a duffel bag that we had to check. Granted, she had my son's clothes in her bag as well, so I can't give her too much grief.
> As far as things kids born today won't know when they are our age...
> 
> Public Pay Phones.


I agree with you about checking bags, I try to avoid it like the plague. It's actually not bad to carry on bags now, I flew on the first day when the airlines started charging bag fees and every jerk was trying to stuff their suitcase into the overhead. Now people have accepted it and gotten smaller, more manageable carry ons.

Kids born today wont know what "Shake it like a polaroid picture" means.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 7, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> They very likely also won't know who Andre 3000 is!


He hasn't put out an album in so long, I almost cant remember who he is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

mini loves andre 3000 he shakes his butt to the polaroid song


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 8, 2011)

I was told long ago that the Polaroid picture shakeing did not speed up the development process and could only cause inconsistent development, and to NOT SHAKE the photo.

That means severe self-restraint


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2011)

> shakeing did not speed up the development process and could only cause inconsistent development


Yeah, I know, this probably explains most of my problems.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

cableguy said:


> My VIC-20 failed to come on when I tried to power it up recently.  I had to hack a new power supply together, the old one didn't work, and unfortunately it was potted, so I just threw it out and cut the end off and wired up from my bench supply.
> I haven't tested to see if my old Walkman WM-10 works (the one that's the size of a cassette tape case). I remember paying like $90 for it back in 1984 or so. Lots of childsitting money went in to that thing (yeah, I watched one kid for $$...).
> 
> I don't know if my Discman works either. I still have it though.
> ...



we were watching back to the future last weekend, and if your recall the scene where 1985 Marty put on the suit and put the walkman on his dad's ears, slid a cassette into the walkman and turned it on while his dad was asleep.. anyways, my kids all asked what that was? (the walkman and then I had to explain to them what a cassette was)...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 9, 2011)

And in '85 that Walkman was the BIG THING.

It's funny. We are almost to the future that Back to the Future II was based on


----------



## Dleg (Jan 9, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I have a friend who collects old video game systems and sells them. He paid a premium a couple years back for a prototype of the Odyssee 1, and sold it for a few grand. There was also an Odyssee 2, IIRC. My nextdoor neighbors had one, probably about 1980. I remember playing some space shooter that seemed really advanced to me at the time.



SapperPE said:


> Personally, I hate checking bags, free or not. I tend to travel with one of those luggage bags that is designed for carry on travel, you know the ones, that are shaped perfectly to fit in the overhead bin. I've been able to do a week long trip to CT with one of those and didn't feel underpacked at all.


Traveling overseas is the main reason I carry a lot of carry-on. I always make sure I have enough clothes and toiletry to survive for a few days in my carry on. My checked luggage has been "lost" on at least three occasions, once when I was attending a conference. Having what I needed to survive the 2 days it took the airline to find my stuff was a lifesaver. (And note that all three occasions were big American airlines, not foreign carriers.)

The longest I went without my luggage was a week, but I was visiting my parents and was in the states for shopping, anyway, so it didn't hurt too bad.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Two things kids born in 2011 will not remember are bank cards and credit cards. All their account information will be found on a microchip embedded in their hand that they will scan in front of a reader to access money or credit lines. They may also ask "what's a university?" because that is a mode of education that will become obsolete with on-line and on the job learning being more effective and far less expensive.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> And in '85 that Walkman was the BIG THING.
> It's funny. We are almost to the future that Back to the Future II was based on



was it 2015 they went to in the 2nd movie?


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 10, 2011)

Exengineeer said:


> Two things kids born in 2011 will not remember are bank cards and credit cards. All their account information will be found on a microchip embedded in their hand that they will scan in front of a reader to access money or credit lines. They may also ask "what's a university?" because that is a mode of education that will become obsolete with on-line and on the job learning being more effective and far less expensive.


I disagree, online education is massively expensive. My wife has the student loans to prove it.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 10, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > And in '85 that Walkman was the BIG THING.
> ...


Yea 2015. I watched it a few days ago, we're actually not too far off on a lot of things from the movie. They have 3d TVs, books that are now vintage, a few other things. No flying cars or Mr. Fusions yet though, but that'll be coming soon.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Retro weekend was a bust. Couldn't find *Diablo* or *Tie Fighter*. The ole Atari still works, but that wasn't my funnest goal.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 10, 2011)

My grandmother was born in 1900 and died in 2001. It was interesting to talk to her about the changes she had witnessed in her lifetime. Same will be true in every decade.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am suprised that you guys are leaving out great shows like "Good Times", "Voltron", and the standard 1980's greeting, "Thundercats Ho!!"


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> great shows like "Good Times"


yeah. Who'd want to forget that???


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Have we progressed far enough into the future to open up a video game museum?


The answer is...yes.

Video Game Museum


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ They will have to have one of those SIT DOWN Ms. PACMAN machines that could always be found in your finest PIZZA HUT's


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ A local bar about a mile from my house still has one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ They will have to have one of those SIT DOWN Ms. PACMAN machines that could always be found in your finest PIZZA HUT's


My favorite pizza establishment as a kid was there when I was 5 and moved to town and went out when I was 8 or so. The building is still there and has been a revolving door of restaurants ever since. Even though it's on the main drag of a reasonably affluent town, and never gouemet cuisine, the series of pizzerias, Mexican restaurants, sports bars, sit-down Italian restaurants, etc. Nothing has ever lasted for more than a couple years there at a time. I never got that one.

They had a Mr. Do! machine there which did, and would still, kick ass. I'd save my quarters and beg to go with my dad to pick up the pizza so I could play.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 10, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ They will have to have one of those SIT DOWN Ms. PACMAN machines that could always be found in your finest PIZZA HUT's


Ooooohhhhh.... that's one of my favorite memories. We had a Pizza Hut right next door to the junior high I went to. It had sit-down "regular" pac man (Mr. Pac Man?), and I think also sit-down Galaga, and my favorite, the old Atari vector graphics Star Wars. I remember being so impressed with that, and the similar Tank game (Battlezone??), because they were "3-D".

Those neighborhood Pizza Huts were just awesome. I saw several across the west and south, and they ALL were the same. Dr. Pepper, filled by yourself from the fountain (years before fast food restaurants let you do this), in those textured, heavy, transparent red cups.

I'd love to go back in time for just a day to see all of that stuff again (but as an adult and not a nerdy kid, although that might not be so bad...)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear PE-ness plays the pipe organ rather well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2011)

We had the Pizza Huts with arcade games, but my favorite pizza was Godfathers. The only one we had in town closed down a LONG time ago, but I have seen them elsewhere in my travels. I'm not sure if it is the same pizza, and I can't even remember what it tasted like, but I sure did like it as a kid.


----------



## momech (Jan 11, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We had the Pizza Huts with arcade games, but my favorite pizza was Godfathers. The only one we had in town closed down a LONG time ago, but I have seen them elsewhere in my travels. I'm not sure if it is the same pizza, and I can't even remember what it tasted like, but I sure did like it as a kid.


We still have Godfathers in Kansas City. Good stuff.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 11, 2011)

The sit down table based Pacman was the best thing ever at those pizza places!!

Some would argue that it was better than the pizza.....


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 11, 2011)

space invaders


----------



## Dleg (Jan 11, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> I have similar fond memories of childhood pizza joints, but not Pizza Hut, ever. One of them was a place called Pizza and Pipes, it was a pizza joint with an old organ in the middle and the guy played the organ while you ate pizza and they played old black and white movies. The organ music went along with the black and white movies. They also had the absolutely most fantastic arcade room of any pizza place in the area. It had all the great games of the mid 80's.


Holy crap!!! We had one of those places in Denver. It was called "The Organ Grinder", IIRC. I am pretty sure the last time I went there was in the - wait for it - 1970s. I am almost certain it isn't around anymore. But thanks for reminding me - that place was awesome.



wilheldp_PE said:


> We had the Pizza Huts with arcade games, but my favorite pizza was Godfathers. The only one we had in town closed down a LONG time ago, but I have seen them elsewhere in my travels. I'm not sure if it is the same pizza, and I can't even remember what it tasted like, but I sure did like it as a kid.


One of my roommates in college was a Godfathers Pizza delivery guy, and we had a LOT of Godfather's pizza that year. This was in the late 80s and he used to get tipped in cocaine by certain customers, but he always refused (or so he said).


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 12, 2011)

Something else the 2011er's will not know... EB.com! hmy:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2011)

Well give them 20 years until they start getting ready for the EIT and we'll see.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe's Pizza in Williamsport, PA still has a sit-down Ms. Pacman game.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think this was listed, but it's something I think about all the time, and quite frankly...it's sad.

Kids born in 2011 won't know getting on your bike in the morning, disappearing through the woods, and not coming back home until dark. When I was a kid that's exactly how life was. We had a series of trails all through the woods behind my house that led to several other friends houses, and we stayed out there. I bet I wore out, or outgrew 10 bicycles in my childhood, and now...my G/F's kids don't even own one. It's a tough thing to even get them out of the house, much less ALL day....I wish we could go back to that. The biggest problem I see is either crime, drugs, or physho's that prey on kids.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 12, 2011)

I hear ya man. When I was 10 (living in Illinois), I was nowhere to be found around the house. I was off in the woods, with my bike stashed in a ditch somewhere and my Daisy strapped to my back.

I look back (on Google Maps) to where I used to go off to the woods, it's been cleared and is now tract housing.  I spent a lot of time in those woods. Winter time was the best - the swampy area would freeze over and it'd all become a huge sheet of ice. Imagine a half dozen 9-12 year olds with woods full of icy patches. Good times, good times...

Would I let my kids do that? Maybe, maybe not. But here in Texas, we have too much barbed wire and "private property" around us.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 12, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...



Didn't they have "Florida wins world series!!!" shown on a billboard in one of the movies, which were filmed before they actually had a team in Florida, and the year was the actual year the Marlins won the series?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Nope...
> http://www.snopes.com/sports/baseball/bttf2.asp


Yeah, but if the Cubs beat the Marlins in 2015, you'll shit bricks.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 12, 2011)

What about the Lions winning the Superbowl?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ The space-time continuem would implode


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2011)

^I think we had a near-miss on that one a couple of years ago when the Cardinals made it to the big game.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2011)

Are those examples any more mind 'sploding than the Saints winning the Super Bowl?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ No...


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> What about the Lions winning the Superbowl?



They'll win one before the Panthers do!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2011)

Supe said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Lions winning the Superbowl?
> ...


HEY!! At least we've been to one and came within a John Kasay out of bounds kickoff of winning one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2011)

What about DOS? It sure seems to be going to the way side these days. Unix / Linux will most likely continue, but the ol' 2MB hard drives in the PC-XT's will be a long forgot past time. Or even Lotus 123 (Does that even still exist?)

I still have an atari with about 20 games, somewhere in storage. Finally got rid of the last PC-XT and AT parts that were in the bin here a few months back.

I also know of an office that still utilizes the BIG floppy disks (larger than 5-1/2"!). They do all of their weekly backups on it. Main computers there are still monochrome monitors and AT motherboards. My first laptop had more computing power &amp; memory than their entire system! Scary part is that they are still utilizing this technology. It is very funny to watch new employees try to learn the system as everything is DOS based!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)

Kids don't believe Hollerith cards really existed....


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 14, 2011)

^^ Ironically......I don't know what that is?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 14, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> What about DOS? It sure seems to be going to the way side these days. Unix / Linux will most likely continue, but the ol' 2MB hard drives in the PC-XT's will be a long forgot past time. Or even Lotus 123 (Does that even still exist?)
> I still have an atari with about 20 games, somewhere in storage. Finally got rid of the last PC-XT and AT parts that were in the bin here a few months back.
> 
> I also know of an office that still utilizes the BIG floppy disks (larger than 5-1/2"!). They do all of their weekly backups on it. Main computers there are still monochrome monitors and AT motherboards. My first laptop had more computing power &amp; memory than their entire system! Scary part is that they are still utilizing this technology. It is very funny to watch new employees try to learn the system as everything is DOS based!


what kind of office is it?

I still have a Toshiba T5200 "portable" computer. 386/20 machine with 8Mb ram. It uses DOS5.0 as an OS.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> ^^ Ironically......I don't know what that is?


Computer punch cards.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

i've heard of punch cards, but never actually used them


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 14, 2011)

I've used them but never heard them called Hollerith cards. It was always "punch cards"

Speaking of which kids today will never experience an actual punch time clock/card system for work.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > What about DOS? It sure seems to be going to the way side these days. Unix / Linux will most likely continue, but the ol' 2MB hard drives in the PC-XT's will be a long forgot past time. Or even Lotus 123 (Does that even still exist?)
> ...



It's a clothing store / plant. They manufacturer and sell clothing; front sales &amp; rear manufacturing plant. Looks kinda like the sweat shops in the movies!

I see nothing wrong with the older stuff. Recently I used a dos boot disk to get rid of files that WIN7 couldn't seem to delete.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Speaking of which kids today will never experience an actual punch time clock/card system for work.


Those are still fairly common down here.


----------



## mrt406 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was talking to the old lady and the kids about this over the weekend..... kids these days have no idea what a _real_ cartoon is.

Back when I was a young'en we had shows like Voltron, GI Joe, Thundercats, Transformers, X-Men, Spiderman... shows with fighting, destruction and awesomeness!!! Shoot, even Captain Planet, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and the freakin Gummy Bears had some action. Before that there was Johnny Qwest, He-Man, Birdman, Space Ghost.

What do kids these days have as rolemodels? Bob the Builder and Dora the Explorer.

We're raising a generation of wussies. :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 17, 2011)

mrt406 said:


> I was talking to the old lady and the kids about this over the weekend..... kids these days have no idea what a _real_ cartoon is.
> Back when I was a young'en we had shows like Voltron, GI Joe, Thundercats, Transformers, X-Men, Spiderman... shows with fighting, destruction and awesomeness!!! Shoot, even Captain Planet, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and the freakin Gummy Bears had some action. Before that there was Johnny Qwest, He-Man, Birdman, Space Ghost.
> 
> What do kids these days have as rolemodels? Bob the Builder and Dora the Explorer.
> ...


Speaking of a generation of wussies - I saw another story on the Today show this morning about bullies. Back when I was growing up, my parents said to stand up for myself against bullies. They said never start a fight, but be damn sure to finish one. Nowadays, these kids are killing themselves because they get picked on. A bunch of kids at this one high school are even facing felony charges for it. I'm not condoning their behavior, but to put kids on trial for bullying? Who hasn't either made fun of someone in their lives or been made fun of in return? It's time for people to take some suckitup.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a kid a couple grades above me that used to pick on me incessantly on the bus. One day walking through the halls at school, I cold cocked him as I passed by after a particularly nasty ride into school. Got in school lunch suspension for a week. My parents didn't give a shit. And this assclown never bothered me again.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2011)

I was very small as a Freshman in H.S. and as a Freshman, went to the H.S., not a Jr. High thing. I was about 5'8" and 145 lbs my freshman year. Easy target.

So one day, I'm in the lunch room, and a jackass that was a Senior (the type that would never have the balls to pick on anyone other than a freshman) came to our table, and told me "Move over Freshman, I want that seat". I told him the seat was taken, and to go bother someone else.

He turned and left.

Then, he got so much 'razzing' from his buddies that day about a freshman telling him how it is... that he started telling everyone is school that as soon as he saw me, he was going to pumble me.

The next morning, I saw him in the hallway, he came running full speed, jumped in the air with some Bruce Lee imitation shit (hilarious as hell) and tried to kick me in the face, I dodged it, threw him on the floor, and was on him laying shot after shot. Was beating him pretty good, when a teacher (my football coach) came to break it up. Then the jackass grabbed me in a hug and bit me on the freaking trap and broke the skin and all. (Who does that?)

So I got kicked out of school for 5 days.

While I was out, it was going around school that a freshman took care of a senior, blah blah blah. So I get back to school for a whole two days, when another jackass that was a senior gets on my bus, goes to where I sat everyday, and says "Yeah, I'm in your seat freshman, what are you going to do about it?" I responded, if you are just starting shit, then stand up. He did. I put him down in the aisle on the bus, and laid a few good shots before the bus driver dragged me off the bus.

So I got kicked out of school for 10 days. Second offense.

Then, I came back to school, and guess what.... No one ever said a word to me for the next four years. It's amazing how that worked. The bullies figured they wouldn't bother picking on someone who was gonna smack them in the mouth. I'm sure the vast majority of seniors that year could've handed me my ass. But the ones that like to pick on the little guys didn't bother, since they only liked the ones that accept the bullying.

I didn't get into those fights for that reason, but it was the end result. I was never bothered again. The bullies knew, I may not whip them, but they weren't gonna get a free pass.

In today's world, I'd be taught to schedule a meeting with my peers and the bully so that we could discuss our differences. And take a skip together to chug on over to mamby-pamby land.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

^You forgot the fact that you'd also be medicated heavily today. And made to see some shrink who'd deduce you weren't properly potty trained or hugged enough as a child, which is causing anger issues in school now.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2011)

True. True.

Now, I don't condone kids fighting, and all that. And I teach my kids to not hit, kick, pinch, etc. to other kids. BUT, I will have to go with the same rule, that if they are not starting it, and only finishing it, then I'm not gonna kill them over it.

I'm convinced the only thing a bully understands is their own language.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I'm convinced the only thing a bully understands is their own language.


This has been a true statement for the entire history of man. I don't think any actions by the "_enlightened_" among us are going to change it.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 18, 2011)

Kids will miss the experience of learning the life lessons taught on Oregon Trail on the real floppy disks. Things like never leave in March, take a rest every once in a while, and write something witty on the tombstones of your dead for those that come after you.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 18, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Kids will miss the experience of learning the life lessons taught on Oregon Trail on the real floppy disks. Things like never leave in March, take a rest every once in a while, and write something witty on the tombstones of your dead for those that come after you.


Floppy disks are already a distant memory. I went to dinner last night with some friends of mixed ages, the youngest being 21, oldest being about 34 and one of the younger ones was trying to take a picture, but the camera said her memory card was locked and she didnt know how to unlock it. I unlocked it by just flipping the little plastic switch on the side of the SD card and said something along the lines of "these locks are just like the ones on the old 3.5inch floppy disks" and everyone except the 34 year old looked at me like I had grown a second head. They remember the disks, but not the little lock thing. Same thing for the big floppies and the VHS tapes, only you had to put tape over the little slot for those.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Same thing for the big floppies and the VHS tapes, only you had to put tape over the little slot for those.


or stuff with toliet paper/tissue


----------



## mrt406 (Jan 18, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Kids will miss the experience of learning the life lessons taught on Oregon Trail on the real floppy disks. Things like never leave in March, take a rest every once in a while, and write something witty on the tombstones of your dead for those that come after you.



I don't think I would know what dysentery was if I hadn't died from it so many times in that game...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

That game ruled in elementary school. When we had a one computer lab in the school that was shared and we got to go once a week for an hour.

You've totally just given me a great idea. I'm very likely moving to OR sometime in the next 6-8 months. Retracing the trail, interstate style at least, would make for a hell of a road trip.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> That game ruled in elementary school. When we had a one computer lab in the school that was shared and we got to go once a week for an hour.
> You've totally just given me a great idea. I'm very likely moving to OR sometime in the next 6-8 months. Retracing the trail, interstate style at least, would make for a hell of a road trip.


Caulking your wagon and floating it across is far more exciting than driving across a bridge...but you risk losing more oxen that way.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing for the big floppies and the VHS tapes, only you had to put tape over the little slot for those.
> ...


What floppies are you stuffing with tissue paper??

I can't see that working well on a 5 1/4in. floopy disc. It was a slot at the edge that need to be covered, and it was only covered when you wanted to protect it. I can't see tissue as a good solution for that one.

It might work with a VHS tape (only needed if someone broke of the tab to start with) but personally I'd be a little nervous about putting any free tissue paper inside the VHS machine. I know it's on the back side etc., but I still wouldn't do it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > That game ruled in elementary school. When we had a one computer lab in the school that was shared and we got to go once a week for an hour.
> ...


I always just paid off the Indian to help me across the Snake River.

20 years later I appreciated the damned thing after jumping in it after day long hikes in the heat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> That game ruled in elementary school. When we had a one computer lab in the school that was shared and we got to go once a week for an hour.


My wife brought home a copy that was used where she taught. We both had a ball playing it.

Jeez...that was probably ten years ago.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2011)

This was late 80s when I was playing it...so definitely longer than 10 years ago.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 19, 2011)

That game was absolutely brilliant for its time. No graphics to speak of but the game was very entertaining. They should re-release that for the Wii, I'd be in line for that one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd camp out in front of Best Buy if they did that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2011)

Odell Lake and Number Munchers were pretty darn good as well.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 19, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> That game was absolutely brilliant for its time. No graphics to speak of but the game was very entertaining. They should re-release that for the Wii, I'd be in line for that one.


I actually had it as a game on the last phone I had. I haven't looked for it for the new phone. I need to do that.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think I ever did finish that game. It got to the point that you knew you weren't going to have time to complete it so we just tried to kill the entire team as close to the end of class as possible. You could usually drown one fording a river, typhoid fever, a broken leg, and dyptheria would get the others.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > navyasw02 said:
> ...


the tissue stuffing was for the vhs tapes. they aren't free..if the tab is gone you stuff the hole really tight and it wouldn't budge...took quite a bit to get it out once you recorded what you wanted


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2011)

Big floppies, little slots, stuffing the hole real tight...why hasn't this post gone into the gutter yet?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 19, 2011)

It just did, I think.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

When i was in computer lab, we were playing LodeRunner and BOLO.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

what was a computer lab? In elementary school our school had 2-3 computers on carts that moved from room to room each class got the computer for a week at time, I think i was in 6th grade when they got them. Even then the computers were the cartridge variety.

By the time I was a senior in HS (1998) we had a designated computer lab, and it was full of macs.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 19, 2011)

I graduated college in 1997. ^^^^

I didn't have my own computer until I built my first one in 1998. Went thru college using an electric typwriter to do papers. Pretty sad eh?

We did have computers labs in college though, and I learned QBasic.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

My brothers had the electric type writers, too. I gradjiated HS in 1997 and my first college email account was DOS based. My first computer was a Compaq Presario 486 SX/66 with a 210 MB HD and 4 MB RAM. I Windows 3.1'd the hell out of that sucker!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> what was a computer lab? In elementary school our school had 2-3 computers on carts that moved from room to room each class got the computer for a week at time, I think i was in 6th grade when they got them. Even then the computers were the cartridge variety.
> By the time I was a senior in HS (1998) we had a designated computer lab, and it was full of macs.


We had a lab with eight or ten Apple IIe's back in 82 or 83 in our HS. Graduated college in 88 and by that time was doing all my typing on Word Perfect.

Does anyone use these programs anymore on a regular basis?

Basic

BasicA

QBasic

C++

Pascal

Fortran

WordPerfect

WordStar

Lotus 123

I used to have a Zenith Z100 computer when I was at HQ MAC in the early nineties. Integrated screen, keyboard, and display with two, yes, two, 5 1/4 floppy drives. And the display was that supercool green dot display.

Anyone remember daisy wheel printers and tractor feed paper?


----------



## momech (Jan 19, 2011)

My folks still have their Apple IIe that I cut my computing teeth on as a sixth grader, complete with ImageWriter tractor feed, dot matrix printer.


----------



## momech (Jan 19, 2011)

momech said:


> My folks still have their Apple IIe that I cut my computing teeth on as a sixth grader, complete with ImageWriter tractor feed, dot matrix printer.


Had to Google a picture. It is, in fact, an ImageWriter II!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > what was a computer lab? In elementary school our school had 2-3 computers on carts that moved from room to room each class got the computer for a week at time, I think i was in 6th grade when they got them. Even then the computers were the cartridge variety.
> ...


On occasion i will still use QBasic these days.

I remember wheel printers and tractor feed paper quite well. Okidata, baby. They were the cat's pajamas!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to use DOSSHELL a lot when I still used Windows 3.11, which I still think was far better than any successive Windows OS.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

My mom still uses WordStar and WordPerfect on a daily basis.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't even know WordStar was still around!


----------

